# E-Mail Problem, E-Mails kommen nicht an von manchen Providern



## Le-Seaw (9. Okt. 2011)

Guten Morgen,

habe das seltsame Problem das E-Mails nicht ankommen bzw. nicht versendet werden.
GMX 1und1 Web.de und ein paar eigene Domains kommen an
E-Mails von 1blu sagt sofort

[FONT=&quot]This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

xxx@xxx.de
    Unrouteable address

jemand noch das Problem?

E-Mail Domain ist eine Aliasdomain, noch als Info am Rande.
Bzw. hat hier wer noch was bei 1blu liegen und könnte das auch mal mit testen?
E-mail Adresse auf Anfrage  (die richtige)

 [/FONT]


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2011)

Die fehlermeldung besaft ja, das es um ein dns problem geht und eben kein email problem. Laut fehlermeldung kann die betroffene adresse nicht über den vom server verwendeten dnsvserver ermittelt werden bzw. Es konnte keine gültige netzwerk route gefunden werden. Editier mal die /etc/resolv.conf und trag dort als nameserver die ip 8.8.8.8 ein, das ist der frei verfügbare dns server von google.


----------

